# Anyone waiting to egg share again after a BFN ???



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Was just wondering if they is anyone else other then me that had bad luck and first time egg sharing it never worked and you are waiting to egg share again 

My OTD was 28th Sept and AF showed her face 29th Sept 
I want to start ASAP so really hoping to start after my next AF 
I am ringing clinic to book a appointment to see a doctor to talk about what happens next etc Keeping my fingers crossed I am alone to egg share again 

Need to go back on diet as well as I put on 6lb during treatment so need to loss that again to get BMI back down to 30


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi i had my 2nd egg share bfn in july and wil b having my 3rd and last egg share after xmas as i told them we wanted a break.if we get a bfn again were going to not share again.both times hav started af before otd.im sure theyl let u share again. im sorry it didnt work for u. my clinic never weighed me the 2nd time!good luck for nxt time.x


----------

